# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  2ο χειμερινό Hamfest Bazaar

## karandy

Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος με απόφαση του ΔΣ, και θέλοντας να προσφέρει την δικιά του βοήθεια στην Ιδέα του Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, με την συνεργασία του Δήμου Χαλανδρίου και με το Εθνομουσικολογικό Ίδρυμα Π. Ζήση ανακοινώνει με ιδιαίτερη χαρά ότι, διοργανώνει το 2ο χειμερινό Hamfest Bazaar στην Ελλάδα.

Καλούμε όλους τους φίλους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες, επαγγελματίες και ιδιώτες καθώς και όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτή την εκδήλωση, (Συλλόγους, Μ.Κ.Ο., Συλλόγους εθελοντών κλπ), από όλη την Ελλάδα να μας τιμήσουν, με την παρουσία τους.
Στην εκδήλωση μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος έμποροι (αντιπρόσωποι και μη), κατασκευαστές με συσκευές και υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, εκδόσεις και άλλα προϊόντα προς ενημέρωση των Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας.

Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος θα διαθέτει ΧΩΡΟ, ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ, ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ, ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ και ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ σε όλους τους εκθέτες.

Παρακαλούμε όπως επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας για κρατήσεις θέσεων έως και τις 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2010 και ώρα 21.00.
Η εκδήλωση θα γίνει στον Εσωτερικό χώρο του Ιδρύματος Π. Ζήση, στις 19 Δεκεμβρίου 2010 Κυριακή, από τις 9.30 έως τις 16.30 για τους επισκέπτες.
Υπεύθυνος κρατήσεων θέσεων Θανάσης SV1NJT Κιν. 6977298172
Η Διεύθυνση είναι Κολοκοτρώνη 5 Πλ. Δούρου Χαλάνδρι.
Οι Συντεταγμένες της εκδήλωσης είναι: 38.01.37Ν 023.47.96Ε
Οι επισκέπτες μπορούν να επισκεφθούν τον χώρο με τις γραμμές του ΟΑΣΑ 402, 411, 412, 421, 441, 447, 451Α και 451Β καθώς και με τις γραμμές 10, 18 και 19 του ΗΛΠΑΠ
Παρακαλούμε όπως τηρηθούν σχολαστικά τα χρονικά πλαίσια στην φόρμα συμμετοχής (pdf - doc που θα βρείτε στην ιστοσελίδα www.grc.gr) ώστε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να λάβουν την απαραίτητη ΚΑΡΤΑ ΕΚΘΕΤΗ.

ΤΑΧ. ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ: Τ.Θ: 51055 Τ.Κ: 14510 ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ-ΑΘΗΝΑ.
ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ:ΦΙΛΥΡΑΣ 7-ΤΚ: 152.32-ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ-ΑΘΗΝΑ-Τηλ:2130297188 ΦΑΞ:2106129469
e-MAIL: [email protected] SITE: www.grc.gr FORUM: www.hwn.gr

----------

